# My shed...



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

....arrives on Tuesday!!! how exciting!!!! been talking to OH about how the inside will be done up and how to do the run! I wanted a full size one with a door so we can sit with them...

..also I thought slabs but he thinks grass.. which will be better??


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

great news  I reckon slabs inside and grass in the run


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> great news  I reckon slabs inside and grass in the run


it has a base which is good  it is this one, only I got it for 170 from a local shed dealer type person!!

6x6 Apex 8mm tounge & groove boards shed no window double doors - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

thats a nice one aye  Are ya bunnys moving outside ? I was seriously considering converting my shed but its tin and the summer here is to hot and been tin wasnt sure how cold it would be in winter. Not sure aye but would miss the knobs in the house, its just the litter training with bugsy he just aint getting it Lol  rambling on aye sorry


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

oh yeah I also reckon to do both slabs and grass in the run


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thats a nice one aye  Are ya bunnys moving outside ? I was seriously considering converting my shed but its tin and the summer here is to hot and been tin wasnt sure how cold it would be in winter. Not sure aye but would miss the knobs in the house, its just the litter training with bugsy he just aint getting it Lol  rambling on aye sorry


Sadly they are, Rosie has somehow bit through the virgin box wire and Chester keeps eating the wall paper  I think we will all be happier though, they will have thier own space.. They don't want our fuss anymore now they are bonded


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Sadly they are, Rosie has somehow bit through the virgin box wire and Chester keeps eating the wall paper  I think we will all be happier though, they will have thier own space.. They don't want our fuss anymore now they are bonded


aw can I hijack ya thread a lil and ask some questions  :lol: Do ya think now mine are bonded they would miss me annoying them, its the evening I am worried about they are used to the light and noise etc and company.? And what about cold cos its freezing over there so do ya think mine would be ok in a tin shed in our winter ? and what about summer (40 odd degrees C ) here if I got a wood shed like yours would it be too hot still ? I want them inside but am fed up with sweeping and mopping poop and pee up daily, winnie is totally litter trained but he just does it next to the trays and on there bed etc :arf: ? and would winnie be distressed been bought up in her room and would bugsy be stressed been rescued ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw can I hijack ya thread a lil and ask some questions  :lol: Do ya think now mine are bonded they would miss me annoying them, its the evening I am worried about they are used to the light and noise etc and company.? And what about cold cos its freezing over there so do ya think mine would be ok in a tin shed in our winter ? and what about summer (40 odd degrees C ) here if I got a wood shed like yours would it be too hot still ? I want them inside but am fed up with sweeping and mopping poop and pee up daily, winnie is totally litter trained but he just does it next to the trays and on there bed etc :arf: ? and would winnie be distressed been bought up in her room and would bugsy be stressed been rescued ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry


hmmm, I doubt they would miss you too much now they are bonded to be honest... they will have each other so wont be lonely!

As for the shed, I'm not sure about tin? is there a window in it at all?? Our wooden one doesn't so we are cutting one in the side and putting wire over it with shutters for the winter so the air can get it.. could always mesh the door off in the summer and have it open, maybe access to a covered run? it would be no worse than a hutch I don't think.... and in the winter they will have their thicker coats (which I why I need them out soon!!) It should be warm as it will be raised off the ground and we are adding extra wood inside so it will be double walled if you know what I mean??

They shouldn't be too stressed, may take a while to calm and get used to it... Rosie has never spent more than a few mins outside and Chester was a rescue.. I can have the back door open and they both go to it but never out as they are too frightened too.. we will bring them in now and again when the temp is eaual


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tink - shed looks great :0). I am sure you're excited!!. Also to hijack your thread Tink . . . Waterlily, I put a section with wire in my shed for my two. I can post a photo if you want. Then I have two doors that will close over it in the bad weather and winter. I'll also cover it in a tarp. It still is hot on a read good day - but when I am home - I open the 1/2 and 1/2 door for them to get a cross breeze. I also had the 1/2 and 1/2 door put in for them. So you could make the shed a lot cooler.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jaxb05 said:


> Tink - shed looks great :0). I am sure you're excited!!. Also to hijack your thread Tink . . . Waterlily, I put a section with wire in my shed for my two. I can post a photo if you want. Then I have two doors that will close over it in the bad weather and winter. I'll also cover it in a tarp. It still is hot on a read good day - but when I am home - I open the 1/2 and 1/2 door for them to get a cross breeze. I also had the 1/2 and 1/2 door put in for them. So you could make the shed a lot cooler.


sounds great yeah pics pleeese :thumbup: sorry Tink   :arf:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure they will love the new space! Miffy defiantly misses me she'll purr for ages when I spend time with them  I miss her just as much, cant wait to get my own house and cut a cat flap into the wall for them so they can have the best of both worlds


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks great Tink 

I put grass in my run but they seem to loose all litter training when I put grass or a digging pit with earth in! They then p+p'd so much on the grass that it killed it! They also like to dig it up!
If you are putting in grass, you will need something to stop them digging out 
Slabs will also keep their claws short 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm sure they will love the new space! Miffy defiantly misses me she'll purr for ages when I spend time with them  I miss her just as much, cant wait to get my own house and cut a cat flap into the wall for them so they can have the best of both worlds


Awww  I do worry about Chester as he is very attached to me (even though he doesn't always show it or want fuss!!!) took him for a nail trim at the vets and he was so scared bless him, as soon as she was done, he bolted out her hands and buried his head into me for a cuddle...

that would be my ideal, a massive garden or a nice area so I can have the door open in the summer and they can just come and go as they please



hazyreality said:


> Looks great Tink
> 
> I put grass in my run but they seem to loose all litter training when I put grass or a digging pit with earth in! They then p+p'd so much on the grass that it killed it! They also like to dig it up!
> If you are putting in grass, you will need something to stop them digging out
> ...


hmmm.. well either way, OH is digging a few feet down and layng chicken wire to stop things entering (very nervous about them going out) I shall tell him about the grass then, I said slabs as it will be easier to keep clean (chester hates being dirty, can't even eat apple without a clean!!)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My run has turf laid over wire to stop things digging in rather than stop the bunnies digging, none of mine are diggers so its never been an issue. As for litter training they do poo all over the grass but the wee's still go in the litter tray, at least I think they do as the grass isn't dying. I've but a few slabs at various places in the run so they have some hard ground to go on as well. The slabs aren't in a group but rather randomly placed with one by the door to the shed. 

Inside the shed they have a dog kennel which they like to sit on top of rather than inside so the felting on top of that helps keep nails down too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> hmmm.. well either way, OH is digging a few feet down and layng chicken wire to stop things entering (very nervous about them going out) I shall tell him about the grass then, I said slabs as it will be easier to keep clean *(chester hates being dirty, can't even eat apple without a clean!!)*


Rascal cant either! I put a video up of him yesterday 

Slabs are nice and easy to clean, as I say I tried the grass but it just didnt work with mine  but then it was turf that I layed instead of onto established grass!
You can always have grass plant pots, which is what mine have had, just get some turf, let it root into a big plant pot which they can sit on and pop it in the run 

*Heidi*


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Can I just say one thing about the tin shed?

They can be rather noisy when it rains (banging on the roof) and *can* frighten some bunnies xxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Awww  I do worry about Chester as he is very attached to me (even though he doesn't always show it or want fuss!!!) took him for a nail trim at the vets and he was so scared bless him, as soon as she was done, he bolted out her hands and buried his head into me for a cuddle...




Aww, it's so cute when they do that. Mine do the same. It's nice to feel wanted isn't it.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Aww, it's so cute when they do that. Mine do the same. It's nice to feel wanted isn't it.


it is, doesn't happen often and it's only Chester that is lik that!! hates me after though


----------

